# 2.5l Cams?



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

Are there any 2.5L Cams available yet?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5l Cams? (MKV703)*

no


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.5l Cams? (MKV703)*

Nope. I want to know if anyone is _working_ on them?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The big question is how much would you pay for cams?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

depends how much they do ?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_depends how much they do ?









Id pay good money just to hear a 2.5 with a 288* cam....








I think a CAM and valve spring package to get the revs up to 7500+ rpm would be pretty sweet.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.5l Cams? (MKV703)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV703* »_Just found out C2 is...

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What about TT? I'm surprised they don't have them at all.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I think a CAM and valve spring package to get the revs up to 7500+ rpm would be pretty sweet.

x3485732462456 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Id pay good money just to hear a 2.5 with a 288* cam....








I think a CAM and valve spring package to get the revs up to 7500+ rpm would be pretty sweet.

From my research to date the head flows extremely well. 7500+ rpm`s would be very easy on a stock casting without becoming a bottle neck point. The 2.5L engine shares it`s valve train with the 2L FSI motor. That being said springs, retainers, and keepers are all currently available. aka: valvetrain- CHECK
Now this is what I have come up with I currently have a quote for one set of custom cams that have been profiled for a stock head with upgraded valvetrain. Which would be considered street/strip or Hot street cam. 268*in and 276*ex but have a much higher lift then what you would find in a bucket follower cam. (cam over bucket). A rough retail number is no less then $1000 and no more then $1300. Please remember that these would require a upgraded valve train which will add to the price. I`m shooting for $1500. total package. If our figures are right 15+whp and 20+wtq are completely within range and not to mention the fact that you`ll now actually be making power above 5K rpm`s. Without a loss of bottom end TQ or HP. 
Please take note that there are no solid numbers from any of this given info but I would not be interested in a cam program that would yield anything less then what is stated. If the cams couldn`t do it and additional profiles could not be designed to get these minimum numbers that I have stated then I would simply take the loss and look elsewhere. I would not have made this post if I were not working so hard on this product. 

Cheers.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

man lloyde you seem to really know your stuff...i am no expert but seems to me these cams plus the custom sri that is being developed matched with some software could be close to a 200whp all motor rabbit/jetta


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV703)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV703* »_

Sign me up! Or introduce me to the custom maker leading this project.

_Modified by MKV703 at 12:21 AM 1-15-2009_

Believe me the first set is going to cost me 4-5 times the retail cost. Must gauge interest first. There is no point in shelling out that kinda of money to have one set of cams made for myself. I must be able to sell at least ten sets to recoup some of the money I put into this.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Doesn`t look like there is much interest in these at my estimated Retail cost. I`m not really looking to move forward til I see some strong interest. It`s alot of paper to not move units.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe you'd get more interest with another thread with a better title. I hope that more people in this forum put their money where their mouths are and you get to make what a lot of 2.5 tech forum frequenters want to see. I could be down for something like this, but not till the fall/winter. Good luck and thanks for furthering the 2.5L development.


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (MKV703)*

id definatly be down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I`ll get a new thread up as soon as I get some time. Pretty backed up with work right now. This weather Blows.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV703)*

I know I'd love to see some cams out for the rabbit.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

bump for interest.


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (digitalpirat)*

Same here


----------



## doink0923 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Piltro)*

i would spend the money on a nice set of 268 cams, valve springs, retainers and chip to run with. I have had a big turbo 20v, vr6 and 16v. However, i missed my vr6 with cams. I had the schrick 268 and i loved it. Especially the looping feel it gave the car at a red light. I would have to say it wasn't as fast as some of other cars but it was fun to drive and the sound was amazing. That is how i feel about the 2.5 motor that it could be amazing too. I think it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Now were talking.


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

some needs to come out with some soon


----------



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (mk4chris)*

*[ p diddy :]* we sending this out to all the ladies all over the world all the ladies all over the world all my sexy mamas come on come on a come on now as we proceed to give you what you need you know i like it when your body goes
*[ b2k Lyrics ]* BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

Will the Audi S8 cams fit?


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

we need some cams please


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

If I can get the money at any point you've got my order, think I'll be putting in some extra hours at work...
BUMP!
btw thanks for furthering the development of the 2.5. This motor could be epic with some more people like you, unfortunately I dont have the experience or resources to start a project like this.


_Modified by jettafan[atic] at 7:50 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV703)*

i think cams with the intake manis comin out and the headers and a proper tune....we might see some real UMPH out of these things NA...but unfoortunately for the cost of a turbo kit lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

lemme go ahead and throw my hat in the ring, ill throw the cash if it means itll further the cam development.. its gonna take me a minute to get 15hundred but ill do it


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

I would love you long time lol.
But seriously i would have much respect for you.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I haven`t forgot about this project. I just have my plate full with my daily job. To much work, not enough time.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_I haven`t forgot about this project. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_I haven`t forgot about this project. I just have my plate full with my daily job. To much work, not enough time. 

Thats why you dont return my calls


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Thats why you dont return my calls










I hate VRs! I`ll hit you up tomorrow. Bout ready to get this thing wired up.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

so any news on 2.5 cams ...anyone


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a buddy that is good friends with some lead guy at a cams developer place that can get them for cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Working on them.









sweet


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doink0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doink0923* »_i would spend the money on a nice set of 268 cams, valve springs, retainers and chip to run with. I have had a big turbo 20v, vr6 and 16v. However, i missed my vr6 with cams. I had the schrick 268 and i loved it. Especially the looping feel it gave the car at a red light. I would have to say it wasn't as fast as some of other cars but it was fun to drive and the sound was amazing. That is how i feel about the 2.5 motor that it could be amazing too. I think it has a lot of potential. 

I have a 268 in my 2 liter convertable. Totally refreshing after driving the turbo a lot. 
I'm not getting a new car for a couple of months, but would be in if it works out. I'd love to build a 2.5L JSW that runs hard to 7500 rpm instead of buying a 2.0t wagon. 
Nice to hear the head flows well. 
Will the cams be fresh or regrinds?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.5l Cams? (MKV703)*

wish someone would make some... im willing to gunniepig....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If you have money in hand and won't flinch at the price, give us a call.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you have money in hand and won't flinch at the price, give us a call.

dare i ask for a ball park?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

how much money are we talking about here ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PM's sent.


----------



## bk14 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

price please


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_PM's sent.

me too please
(just curious, because I would be serious if I wasn't dumping money into my other toy







)


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

I know i'm digging up a dead thread but I figured i should post here instead of starting another cam thread. Did anybody ever make cams for these 2.5's?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup IE did and if I recall it was limited amount and not easy drop in and tune deal either. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

IE did make a few sets for some big hp cars I believe. Caste Systems uses them in their drag car


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

So not exactly something that can be had easily. Well that's not very cool. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

These engines don't need cams; they need higher compression when paired with an SRI. Check out the data Pete at Integrated Engineering put together about raising compression to 12:1 (dyno shows 11.5:1, but the kits he tried to sell were 12:1). If you want to get the most out of your n/a 2.5l and you're fully bolted-on, that's the next step.




[email protected] said:


> Results are in- *stock head, stock header, IE sri, JE 11.5:1 pistons bumped power from about 207 to about 231*, with a very nice gain in torque across the entire curve. More power for sure with a header as well. We tested on both C16 116 leaded and 91 octane unleaded and power was the exact same. So, *our consensus is that we'd go with a full 12:1 compression on the kits*. We expect about an additional 5bhp or so from the extra half point of compression on top of that and it should be very suitable for 91/93 octane still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> ... Proposed kit increases the compression from under 10:1 to a full 12:1 which will operate nicely on 91 or 93. *Gains are expected to be about 30hp over existing SRI setups, with a dallop of extra torque as well which is what this car really needs. *We highly suggest at this level of tune you add a header as well. The kit has been put together to be as economical as possible to change the compression. ...


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> These engines don't need cams; they need higher compression when paired with an SRI. Check out the data Pete at Integrated Engineering put together about raising compression to 12:1 (dyno shows 11.5:1, but the kits he tried to sell were 12:1). If you want to get the most out of your n/a 2.5l and you're fully bolted-on, that's the next step.



Funny you bring up higher compression as that's one route i was thinking of heading. My problem is i'm unsure if i want to stay N/A or go turbo. Obviously if i go turbo, the higher compression won't be a good thing. I was planning on getting their pistons/rods either way though because if i do go turbo i'm looking for ~3-400hp. It's weird to me that cams won't help this motor as they're one of the most common things to be changed out on many other cars.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

theroccoman said:


> Funny you bring up higher compression as that's one route i was thinking of heading. My problem is i'm unsure if i want to stay N/A or go turbo. Obviously if i go turbo, the higher compression won't be a good thing. I was planning on getting their pistons/rods either way though because if i do go turbo i'm looking for ~3-400hp. It's weird to me that cams won't help this motor as they're one of the most common things to be changed out on many other cars.


300-400 is VERY easy on a turbo, specially if you are talking about crank numbers.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> These engines don't need cams; they need higher compression when paired with an SRI. Check out the data Pete at Integrated Engineering put together about raising compression to 12:1 (dyno shows 11.5:1, but the kits he tried to sell were 12:1). If you want to get the most out of your n/a 2.5l and you're fully bolted-on, that's the next step.


The base 2.5 makes 207 hp at the crank..... Cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

karlsvw said:


> The base 2.5 makes 207 hp at the crank..... Cool!


No, stock 2.5ls produce 150 or 170 crank horsepower depending on model year. 

The 2.5l shown here makes 207 crank horsepower because it has Integrated Engineering's short runner intake manifold & matching tune.



[email protected] said:


> ... Proposed kit increases the compression from under 10:1 to a full 12:1 which will operate nicely on 91 or 93. *Gains are expected to be about 30hp over existing SRI setups, with a dallop of extra torque as well which is what this car really needs. *We highly suggest at this level of tune you add a header as well. The kit has been put together to be as economical as possible to change the compression. ...


Increasing compression to 11.5:1 - as shown in the dyno - will bump power up to 231 crank horsepower. IE attempted to sell a high-compression kit that would increase compression to 12:1 which would add a few more bhp on top of the 231 shown on the graph. It's too bad only four people put up money for the pre-sale.


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Increasing compression to 11.5:1 - as shown in the dyno - will bump power up to 231 crank horsepower. IE attempted to sell a high-compression kit that would increase compression to 12:1 which would add a few more bhp on top of the 231 shown on the graph. It's too bad only four people put up money for the pre-sale.



If I knew I was going to stay N/A I would've been all over some 12:1 pistons. I can only imagine the sound of the 2.5 with some nice cams though.


----------



## Dub 1R (May 25, 2010)

So, does anyone know what the power loss is to the wheels? I know 231 at the crank. 
Pete, does this mean the cams and high compression set is no longer available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub 1R said:


> So, does anyone know what the power loss is to the wheels? I know 231 at the crank.
> Pete, does this mean the cams and high compression set is no longer available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm fairly sure you can buy it.. but there is no kit per se.

Meaning: tuning? not available, so you'd have to make a deal with IE, UM, etc.
price? No kit price.
Availability: Likely custom, so a few weeks of waiting.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

A cam is available, but I don't have details yet.
034 Motorsport is working with Cat Cams from the UK.


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

HollisJoy said:


> A cam is available, but I don't have details yet.
> 034 Motorsport is working with Cat Cams from the UK.


Definitely keep us updated. I'd be on a set of cams in a heartbeat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

For those of you interested in cams, keep this in mind:



[email protected] said:


> *With the stock compression, cams picked up ~nothing.* We already tested this, and that's why we have cams just sitting on our shelf. ...


Also know that extensive head work will be required to install a set of cams into the 2.5l.

As I mentioned above, [email protected] has already proven that the best n/a modifications for the 2.5l are a short runner intake manifold coupled with higher compression and a proper tune. So, stop pretending you have money to spend on a product that doesn't really exist and buy what's already out there! 

As shared on Page 2:


[email protected] said:


> Results are in- *stock head, stock header, IE sri, JE 11.5:1 pistons bumped power from about 207 to about 231*, with a very nice gain in torque across the entire curve. More power for sure with a header as well. We tested on both C16 116 leaded and 91 octane unleaded and power was the exact same. So, *our consensus is that we'd go with a full 12:1 compression on the kits*. We expect about an additional 5bhp or so from the extra half point of compression on top of that and it should be very suitable for 91/93 octane still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> ... Proposed kit increases the compression from under 10:1 to a full 12:1 which will operate nicely on 91 or 93. *Gains are expected to be about 30hp over existing SRI setups, with a dallop of extra torque as well which is what this car really needs. *We highly suggest at this level of tune you add a header as well. The kit has been put together to be as economical as possible to change the compression. ...


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you interested in cams, keep this in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For starters, your arrogance is unnecessary. I'm not pretending about anything. My car is at the point where i'm researching turbos so i can get some real power. From what i've always known in the past and i believe IE has proven already is that when you're looking for high HP you do cams. Correct me if i'm wrong because that does happen.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

theroccoman said:


> My car is at the point where i'm researching turbos so i can get some real power. From what i've always known in the past and i believe IE has proven already is that when you're looking for high HP you do cams. Correct me if i'm wrong because that does happen.


for turbo applications:

I agree with your cams statement, "for big power you will need cams" but on that engine the power figure where you really start needing cams is pretty high. I made it in the 700hp range still on stock cams with a GT35R and 25psi of boost, wich i consider not pushing it that much, i mean it as not taken a huge turbo and 40psi. So if someone is looking to make 350 to 400hp, it is easely done on stock cams. The stock cams wont be a problem for a fair amount of power, up to about 800hp in my experience. With that being said it takes us back to the point, you will need pistons and rods way before you need cams unless you wish to have a power band higher than 7500rpm and still you will need pistons and rods. Its not like im against the idea of a cam upgrade, dont get me wrong, i own a set of cam upgrade, its just that unless you want to race in the 67 or 72mm drag class i feel like you dont need to spend 2000usd on a camset, just buy pistons and rods instead and that way you wont be limitated on power and boost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

theroccoman said:


> For starters, your arrogance is unnecessary.


arrogance? Dont be such a butthurt/ sensitive hooman.

I call that friendly advice through countless and countless posts VERY similar to yours..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

theroccoman said:


> For starters, your arrogance is unnecessary. I'm not pretending about anything. My car is at the point where i'm researching turbos so i can get some real power. From what i've always known in the past and i believe IE has proven already is that when you're looking for high HP you do cams. Correct me if i'm wrong because that does happen.


Arrogance? No way. Sorry if my message was misinterpreted; I wasn't singling you out, that was directed at everyone. Besides, we're all friends here.  I'm just trying to be helpful and spread some knowledge. There are plenty of existing products on the market that will help you realize your goals.

To answer your question about necessity - what IE and other have proven is that you don't *need* cams to make big power. Both n/a and turbo applications are capable of making big numbers (relatively speaking) with the stock cams. Just look at Golf 2.0T's build if you're not convinced - ~700hp on stock cams!


----------

